# Произношение - воскресенье



## Kraus

Привет всем! 

Я хотел бы знать, произносится ли мягкий знак в слове "воскресенье" или имеет только орфографическую функцию, учитывая, что присутствие гласной "е" уже мягчит "н"...

Спасибо заранее за помощь!


----------



## schreibicus

Мягкий знак знак имеет функцию смягчения предыдущей согласной и сам посебе не произносится. В слове "воскресенье" он имеет не только смягчительную, нои разделительную функцию, отделяет Е от Н, так что они не произносятся слитно. Произнесите слово "воскресень" и добавьте Е в конце. Получится "воскресенье".


----------



## Q-cumber

Kraus said:


> Привет всем!
> 
> Я хотел бы знать, произносится ли мягкий знак в слове "воскресенье" или имеет только орфографическую функцию, учитывая, что присутствие гласной "е" уже мягчит "н"...
> 
> Спасибо заранее за помощь!



Привет, Kraus!

Мягкий знак вообще никогда не произносится, т.к. не существует звука, соответствующего этому знаку.  Однако, без знака слово бы звучало по другому: воскресе*не*, как в слове "не", а не воскресен*'йе *


PS Исправил.


----------



## Kraus

Excuse me Q-Cumber, but I can't read your message because it's written in strange Latin characters (ç, à, ò etc.). Could you please transliterate it?


----------



## Maroseika

Kraus said:


> Привет всем!
> 
> Я хотел бы знать, произносится ли мягкий знак в слове "воскресенье" или имеет только орфографическую функцию, учитывая, что присутствие гласной "е" уже мягчит  смягчает "н"...
> 
> Спасибо заранее за помощь!


Хотя сам по себе мягкий знак, конечно, не означает отдельного звука, но он выполняет в данном случае две функции:
1. Смягчает согласный "н"
2. Означает наличие звука "й" между "н" и "э", т.е. показывает, что буква "е" читается как 2 звука: "й" + "э".

P.S. Чтобы прочитать то, что написал Q-cumber, нужно выбрать кодировку Cyrillic (Windows).


----------



## Kraus

Большое спасибо всем!


----------



## Panda Nocta

Можно читать как "воскресен*и*е". При короткой "и" будет получаться похоже.


----------



## Q-cumber

panda nocta said:


> Можно читать как "воскресен*и*е". При короткой "и" будет получаться похоже.



Да, многие так и говорят, включая меня.


----------



## FYV

kraus said:


> Привет всем!
> 
> Я хотел бы знать, произносится ли мягкий знак в слове "воскресенье" или имеет только орфографическую функцию, учитывая, что присутствие гласной "е" уже мягчит "н"...
> 
> Спасибо заранее за помощь!


*ь* здесь означает, что *е* читается так же как перед гласной или в начале слова.


----------



## Maroseika

fyv said:


> *ь* здесь означает, что *е* читается так же как перед гласной


Простите, но что вы имеете в виду?


----------



## FYV

Maroseika said:


> Простите, но что вы имеете в виду?


 Имеестя в виду что пере буквами обозначающими гласный звук (перед гласными)
е читается как [йэ]/[je]


----------



## Maroseika

fyv said:


> Имеестя в виду что пере буквами обозначающими гласный звук (перед гласными)
> е читается как [йэ]/[je]


 театр, ареал, пеон, треух, боже упаси, внеурочный, неоантроп, кофеин, арамеи, атеизм, адыгеец...


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> театр, ареал, пеон, треух, боже упаси, внеурочный, неоантроп, кофеин,  арамеи, атеизм, адыгеец...



Простите, не вкурил Вашу мысль.


----------



## Maroseika

Опровержение правила fyv'а.


----------



## FYV

maroseika said:


> Опровержение правила fyv'а.


я имел в виду конечно же *после *гласных. оговорка

ps.: Совет всем: чтобы сообщение набранное вами по-русски отбражалось всегда нормально - перед тем как отправлять его убедитесь что у вас включена кодировка в браузере "Западноевропейская (ISO)"


----------



## kazim

panda nocta said:


> Можно читать как "воскресен*и*е". При короткой "и" будет получаться похоже.


Это насколько коротким должно быть виртуальное "и", чтобы правильно произнести "воскресенье". Мне кажется это не лучший совет. Только запутаем изучающих язык, особенно новичков.Тем более что речь идет о лексически отличном слове.


----------



## Maroseika

fyv said:


> я имел в виду конечно же *после *гласных. оговорка


 Это правило тоже не универсально: ахеец, валдаец, ариец, молотобоец, а также вменяемый, интервьюер, буерак... 
То есть правило не работает для неударных "е". Работает ли оно для всех ударных, я не знаю, но думаю, что - да, ср.: поезд - поездка, молотобоец - боец (не считая этимологического "э" в заимствованных типа Даниель, Ариель). Возможно, это связано с тем, что звук "й" требует напряжения, совместимого только с ударностью звука. Похоже, что "й" в РЯ притягивает к себе ударение - основное или дополнительное.


----------



## Panda Nocta

kazim said:


> Это насколько коротким должно быть виртуальное "и", чтобы правильно произнести "воскресенье". Мне кажется это не лучший совет. Только запутаем изучающих язык, особенно новичков.Тем более что речь идет о лексически отличном слове.


Мне кажется, что даже если "и" будет сравнительно долгой, но при этом не акцентированной, то получится то же слово. Только что вслух сказал "воскресенье" и "воскресение" - получилось одно и то же.  Возможно, в некоторых диалектах "нь" в этом слове чеканят, но точно не во всех. По моим представлениям, фонетика русского языка избегает перенапряжения речевого аппарата, поэтому звонкие согласные переходят в глухие, безударное "о" в "а" и т.п. Попытка прочеканить тут мягкий знак нарушает это правило. 

Прямо интересно стало - надо будет прислушаться, как говорят другие.


----------



## Maroseika

Трудно сказать, что вы подразумеваете под чеканкой мягкого знака, но разница между этими двумя словами заключается в звуке "й" и числе слогов. Разумеется, если вы употребите любое из этих двух слов вместо другого или произнесете его так, что невозможно будет понять, которое из них вы произнесли, в большинстве случаев вас прекрасно поймут из контекста.
Но все равно это будет речевой ошибкой.


----------



## Panda Nocta

maroseika said:


> Трудно сказать, что вы подразумеваете под чеканкой мягкого знака, но разница между этими двумя словами заключается в звуке "й" и числе слогов.


Число слогов слышно только если сакцентировать на "и" или прочеканить слоги.



> Но все равно это будет речевой ошибкой.


Можно осмелиться вас попросить записать, как вы произносите эти два слова? "Речевая ошибка" - это довольно сильное утверждение. Теперь я просто обязан знать, как "надо". :d


----------



## Panda Nocta

Я могу представить отличие воскресение от воскресенье в речи какого-нибудь попа вроде Алексия, который по слогам читает. Но это и не совсем русский язык. Произношение и "произношенье" тоже читаются одинаково. Я даже почти уверен, что маленькие дети могут ошибаться при написании этого самого "произношения".


----------



## Panda Nocta

Ради спортивного интереса записал свое произношение. Хоть убей, но тут слышно редуцированное "и". Дайте кто-нибудь послушать с мягким знаком!


----------



## Kolan

panda nocta said:


> Я могу представить отличие воскресение от воскресенье в речи какого-нибудь попа вроде Алексия, который по слогам читает. Но это и не совсем русский язык.


Для меня "*воскресенье*" и "*воскресение*" - это два разных слова, и хорошо, что они  произносятся с заметным различием.


----------



## Panda Nocta

> Для меня "воскресенье" и "воскресение" - это два разных слова





> и хорошо, что они произносятся с заметным различием.


Не знаю, как где, а в наших краях они произносятся без заметного различия (особенно в разговорной речи, где нет времени изливать словесами аки Алексий), хотя определенная разница, конечно, есть - в "воскресенье" используется редуцированная "и", а в "воскресение" - обычная. Собственно, одно из этих "двух разных слов", очевидно, является формой записи второго и приобрело особый смысл, основанный, тем не менее, на оригинальном слове (воскресение - воскресный день). А чего особо хорошего есть в различиях?


----------



## Maroseika

Panda Nocta said:


> Число слогов слышно только если сакцентировать на "и" или прочеканить слоги.
> 
> 
> 
> Число слогов слышно всегда, когда не мямлят и не скороговорят, а произносят четко и ясно.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Можно осмелиться вас попросить записать, как вы произносите эти два слова? "Речевая ошибка" - это довольно сильное утверждение. Теперь я просто обязан знать, как "надо". :d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Слишком хлопотно. Но чтобы узнать, как надо и в чем тут штука, можно, например, отыскать какие-нибудь стихи с подобным словом - их навалом: опасение, потрясение, выведение и т.д. и т.п. Размер стихотворной строки заставит вас произнести слово правильно.
> И хорошее настроение
> Не покинет больше вас.
Click to expand...


----------



## Panda Nocta

> Размер стихотворной строки


В разговорной речи "размер стихотворной строки" не имеет значения, потому что никто не чеканит слоги и размеры. Кроме того, оригинальный вопрос был про "воскресен*ь*е, а не "опасение", "потрясение" и пр. (тут вроде разногласий с чтением пока не было)?



> Слишком хлопотно.


А жаль. Очень любопытно, как там можно обозначить мягкий знак, если не читать по слогам.

Словарь Фасмера по поводу двух различных слов и чередования и/ь:


> Слово:воскресеґнье,
> Ближайшая этимология: др.-русск., ст.-слав. въскрьсениЉ ўnЈstasij (Супр., euch. Sin.), въскрkшэниЉ -- то же (Супр.). Из "день воскресения (из мертвых)" получилось знач. "воскресный, нерабочий день". Первонач. в этом знач. употреблялось недеґля, откуда понедеґльник. Ввиду наличия вос- (а не вс-) заимств. из цслав.


----------



## Maroseika

panda nocta said:


> В разговорной речи "размер стихотворной строки" не имеет значения, потому что никто не чеканит слоги и размеры.


Если говорящий глотает слоги, речь звучит неряшливо, слушать такого человека неприятно, а понимать - трудно. Но, конечно, при желании - можно.



> Кроме того, оригинальный вопрос был про "воскресен*ь*е, а не "опасение", "потрясение" и пр. (тут вроде разногласий с чтением пока не было)?


Оригинальный вопрос давно отвечен.Теперь мы обсуждаем, можно ли вместо "воскресение" говорить "воскресенье" (если я ничего не путаю).




> А жаль. Очень любопытно, как там можно обозначить мягкий знак, если не читать по слогам.


Да никак. В речи обозначить мягкий знак невозможно никаким способом, потому что он не соответствует никакому звуку, а служит для обозначения на письме мягкости предшествующего согласного, а также наличия звука "й", который в этом случае уже не пишется.
Таким образом, речь всего лишь о том, произносите вы этот звук, там где его следует произносить, или пренебрегаете им. Либо же - произносите вы полный слог "и" или заменяете его звуком "й".
Иногда это важно для передачи смысла (варение - варенье), а иногда - нет. Но это не значит, что "опасение" и "опасенье" равнозначны стилистически. Это разные слова, и выбор должен диктоваться мыслью, а не перманентной кашей во рту.



> Словарь Фасмера по поводу двух различных слов и чередования и/ь


Это что-то проясняет?


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> Оригинальный вопрос давно отвечен.Теперь мы обсуждаем, можно ли вместо "воскресение" говорить "воскресенье" (если я ничего не путаю).



Разве речь шла не об обратном?


----------



## Panda Nocta

> Если говорящий глотает слоги, речь звучит неряшливо, слушать такого человека неприятно, а понимать - трудно. Но, конечно, при желании - можно.


Разговорная речь - специфическая штука. Вот в разделе английского языка в ветке про то, может ли быть опущено подлежащее, говорят, что "hope so" получается из "I hope so" в результате выпадения "I". А мы имеем два слова, одно из которых перешло/трансформировалось в другое. Конечно же, они звучат похоже.

Вот что пишут в сети о подобной вариативности:


> Обычно существительные на -ИЕ и на -ЬЕ являются вариантами, причем вариант на -ЬЕ используется преимущественно в разговорной речи, а также в поэзии. Таким образом, слово дыханье вполне закономерно существует как разговорный или поэтический вариант слова дыхание ("дыханье ветра" явно поэтический образ).


http://www.slovari.ru/default.aspx?p=1058



> Оригинальный вопрос давно отвечен.Теперь мы обсуждаем, можно ли вместо "воскресение" говорить "воскресенье" (если я ничего не путаю).


А я так понял, что оспаривалось мое утверждение, что "воскресенье" можно для удобства произносить как "воскресение" с короткой неакцентированной "и".



> Это что-то проясняет?


Кстати, так по-русски нельзя сказать.  Правильно: "Это что-нибудь проясняет?". "То" - это указательная частица, которая, как и любая указательная частица, используется только в тех случаях, когда предмет определен, пусть и не называется. Если существование предмета подвергается сомнению, то употребляется "нибудь" (в некоторых отрицательных предожениях - "либо").
Кто-то знает ответ на мой вопрос*?* 
Кто-нибудь знает ответ на мой вопрос*?*
Кто-то знает ответ на мой вопрос*.*


Цитата из Фасмера насчет этимологии "воскресенья" несколько умаляет утверждение Kolan о том, что "воскресенье" и "воскресение" - два разных слова. Думаю, что она одновременно подтверждает и то, что "воскресенье" получилось из "воскресения" сокращением "и", следовательно промежуточная форма приемлема.

P.S. Я тут полдня смотрю телевизор. Пару раз звучало слово "воскресенье". Вроде звучание вполне укладывается под мою гипотезу. К сожалению, нет ТВ-тюнера...


----------



## Maroseika

panda nocta said:


> Разговорная речь - специфическая штука.


Так и я о том же: в большинстве случаев члены таких пар имеют лишь стилистическую окраску, однако в некоторых - смыслоразличительную.





> А я так понял, что оспаривалось мое утверждение, что "воскресенье" можно для удобства произносить как "воскресение" с короткой неакцентированной "и".


Я рассматриваю вопрос шире - как произвольную замену одного члена пары другим.



> Кстати, так по-русски нельзя сказать.  Правильно: "Это что-нибудь проясняет?". "То" - это указательная частица, которая, как и любая указательная частица, используется только в тех случаях, когда предмет определен, пусть и не называется. Если существование предмета подвергается сомнению, то употребляется "нибудь" (в некоторых отрицательных предожениях - "либо").


Не могу с вами согласиться. Возможно, это правило облегчает жизнь изучающим русский язык, но по существу оно неверно и, прежде всего, потому что свойства частицы "то" имеют весьма косвенное отношение к местоимению "что-то".
Это что-то проясняет? = Это проясняет что-то, относящееся к беседе, что-то конкретное?
Это что-нибудь проясняет? = Это проясняет хоть что-нибудь (вообще)?





> Цитата из Фасмера насчет этимологии "воскресенья" несколько умаляет утверждение kolan о том, что "воскресенье" и "воскресение" - два разных слова.


Фасмер в принципе не способен опровергнуть подобного рода утверждения, потому что его словарь этимологический. Современные значения слов следует смотреть в современных толковых словарях. 



> Думаю, что она одновременно подтверждает и то, что "воскресенье" получилось из "воскресения" сокращением "и", следовательно промежуточная форма приемлема.


Означает ли это, что "приемлемы" любые промежуточные формы между этимологическими родственниками?




> укладывается под мою гипотезу.


Хм...


----------

